# Coyote Tips



## Stache17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey yall. Im a pretty die hard hunter. I love being out in the woods. I feel that it cleanses the soul. I hunt deer, turkey, rabbit, and squirrel. Now I signed up for this site a couple of weeks ago and I read a lot about coyotes. Its never crossed my mind before to hunt for them. Id love to give it a try. It seems like it would be loads of fun. I remember last year while bow hunting for deer I was sitting on the ground, leaning up against a tree because I didnt have enough time to get my climber up before the sun popped up. I heard something coming and I expected a deer but was I ever wrong. Coming from the swamp comes a coyote. Now Ive never seen a coyote in the woods before so my adrenalin starts pumping. It comes to about 30 yards in front of me and sits down. As Im looking at it trying to figure out why exactly it decided to take a little rest it turns around and looks directly at me. This gets my blood just a pumping. By this time I have my bow up and pulled back, ready to let the arrow fly. When it turned around we made eye contact. As I sat there looking at this beautiful creature I decided to let it live. I let my bow back down and it sat down looked at me for another few minutes and then just continued on its way. Now this is one of my favorite hunting memories to date. The only thing I do regret is not letting that arrow go. And now a year later Ive got an itching to get my first coyote. So what Im asking from all of you are tips. Ive never been before and I dont know anyone that has gone. Ive seen some coyote tracks down in the Yankee Springs State Game area while rabbit hunting and Id like to give it a try. So if you could please lend some advice it would be much appreciated.
Thanks, Matt


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Read articles (predator hunting magazines) rent a few videos and buy a call. Practice with the call and give her a whirl. It doesn't take long to figure out when your making mistakes and when you aren't. It doesn't hurt either if you can find you a good mentor. I got lucky 30 some years ago and *Oaks* has been stuck with me every since.:lol:


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

First, there are tons of threads and posts on the Varmit Hunting/Trapping forum. You need great camo. Position yourself so you're looking downwind because they tend to circle you once they come in near 100 yards. Buy a good electronic caller and just test the different calls out. I use cottontail distress and coyote howl which are my favorite two. I called in and killed my first coyote the 3rd day I ever tried hunting them. It's a blast but they are really smart so you have to do everything right. I decoy is helpful but not needed. Also, try and sit against a tree with your back to the sun, it makes it harder for them to see you. Any more questions?


----------

